# New Workbench.....



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2010)

Today I decided instead of leaving my models and stuff in theopen why not move into a hardly used room? 

I have 2 benches set up so I dont have to switch parts when I want to work on a new model. I threw out all my old boxes but salvaged instructions, parts, and decals from the boxes. 

I have way to many models.


----------



## rochie (Jun 12, 2010)

nice set up Harrison


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Karl


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice Harry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks Wojtek


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 12, 2010)

Very professional! Now get on with the 110.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2010)

AHh you saw it!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2010)

You've got more room there than my entire house! nice set up H.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2010)

Errrmmmm.....there's NO such thing as TOO many models H! Nice....! Get on with it!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice Harrison! Looks like you have 5 times the space I have. I can barely pull my stool out from the bench with out hitting the back wall!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 12, 2010)

It was unused so I figured what the hell


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> It was unused so I figured what the hell



What was, the chair or the back wall?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 13, 2010)

The bench


----------



## Maglar (Jun 15, 2010)

Your new workbench area looks like it's located in a torture chamber.. 

Just playing, liking it. Mine's pretty tiny and one day when I own my own house I hope to buy one of those large corner desks that offer tons of cabinets and desk space. Future wife permitting..


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2010)

Get the desk, not the wife!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 15, 2010)

Maglar said:


> Future wife permitting..



Thats the problem right there!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeeeears ago when I told my boss I was getting married, he shook his head and suggested I just get a puppy!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like your all set Harrison...lots of space under the bench for more models!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 22, 2010)

It appears that the room you're now using is in the basement. Nice setup Harrison but what are you doing for ventilation?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2010)

The window right above and my older fan


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 23, 2010)

I see... I also saw something that looked like an Airfix Model box but I'm confused because it said D-Day on it. Is that some kind of diorama kit? I've never seen one of those before.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah its a 1/72 scale box set for D-Day.... 

It has Me-109
Jeep
Truck
Bunkers
Guys

But that was when I was 10 (?) and my little brother destroyed half of it.... it costs 80 or 90 dollars


----------

